# Lets see pictures/videos of your AFRICAN CICHLIDS!



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm curious and would totally love to see everyones African Cichlid pictures/videos! Post some and what they are! I'm sure there is a post like this somewhere but i have yet to find it!


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

My fish. not sure what they all are tho.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

My little monsters eating Nori: http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/fishe ... e.mp4.html


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweeet! what is nori?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Seaweed. It is used to wrap sushi and I get it at my local grocery store.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

sweet


----------



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

a little blurry, but wild caught pundamilia nyererei "juma island"


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome!! I love the video bbqski. and that fish mschn99 is awesome looking!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have tons of videos...just click on the earth pic under my name on the left and it will take you to my home video page. Enjoy.


----------

